# The Fighting Tomahawk by Dwight McLemore



## lklawson (Oct 2, 2009)

OK, Dwight McLemore, known for his books on Bowie Knife fighting and Tomahawk, is releasing a "Fighting Tomahawk" video through Paladin Press.

Looks to be really well done with lots of good material.

Here's the Youtube promotional.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOeB2yMU_q8

Besides Dwight, you can see some of his other students such as Jeff Karako and Steve Huff.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## K831 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ha, now I'll have just the excuse I need to buy this:

http://www.emersonknives.com/miva/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=CQCT&Category_Code=Tomahawks


----------



## lklawson (Oct 5, 2009)

K831 said:


> Ha, now I'll have just the excuse I need to buy this:
> 
> http://www.emersonknives.com/miva/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=CQCT&Category_Code=Tomahawks


That's their variation of the classic Vietnam Tomahawk.  They do a nice one, no doubt.

The back-spike makes it a pure fighter.  No hammer poll or anything like that to take camping.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 3, 2009)

K831 said:


> Ha, now I'll have just the excuse I need to buy this:
> 
> http://www.emersonknives.com/miva/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=CQCT&Category_Code=Tomahawks


You can get started pretty cheaply.
http://www.osograndeknives.com/United/united_uc1418_black_ronin_tomahawk_w__black_nylon_sheath.htm

http://cgi.ebay.com/War-Tomahawk-18"-Axe-Hatchet-Brand-NEW-!_W0QQitemZ250338744369QQcmdZViewItem

I  like the style of the first one I posted but the second one "looks" solid and the handle could be cut to size.


----------

